# Any Other BFM Users Around Here?



## Dave-in-TN (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm excited to see this community start to grow, and I look forward to learning from you all!

I'm definitely a novice when it comes to pro audio, but what got me into it in the first place was my search for an affordable cab for a bass guitar rig a few years ago. I ended up stumbling onto Bill Fitzmaurice's site, and I got hooked. I've built a bunch of cabs over the last few years and am a regular on Bill's forum. Just wondering if anyone else from that community is over here as well.

Here's are a couple of pics of the cabs I've built...

Omni 10 for my bass rig...









DR250 (x2) and Titan39 14" wide (x2) for PA...









Titan39 20" wide (x2) for PA...









DR200 (x4) for PA...


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

You built those cabs? Those are quite nice looking!


----------



## Dave-in-TN (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, thanks. I did the building, but the credit for the designs goes to Bill Fitzmaurice. I just bought the plans and followed them. I have been very happy with them and hope to build some of his monitor wedges next.


----------



## Monomer (K.Unger) (Apr 21, 2010)

Your t39's look amazing.


I'm in the process of sanding and repainting my current BFM rig of two omnitop1x12's and four t39 slims. I'll post some pics up when they look...nice.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I just finished the THT but I am still deciding if I like it or not.


----------

